# Sauerstofftabletten



## red clouds (3. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe hier so Sauerstofftabletten rumliegen. Ich habe sie noch nie verwendet und wollte fragen, ob die was taugen. Die heißen SAUERSTOFF PLUS T von Vitakraft.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## rainthanner (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sauerstofftabletten*

früher waren die Sauerstofftabletten richtig schädlich für Kiemen. Heute k.A..  Man braucht sie nicht wirklich.


----------



## Testpilot (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sauerstofftabletten*

in einen 700 Liter Teich gehört so etwas schon mal garnicht!


----------



## red clouds (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sauerstofftabletten*



Testpilot schrieb:


> in einen 700 Liter Teich gehört so etwas schon mal garnicht!


Also laut Verpackung reicht eine Tablette für 500l Wasser


----------



## Testpilot (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sauerstofftabletten*

Ja aber was sollen die in deinem Teich?
Hast Du irgendwelche Anzeichen für Mangelerscheinungen an deinem Gewässer feststellen können?
Du ist ja auch keine Spalttablette nur weils auf der Packung drauf steht oder?


----------



## Bebel (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Sauerstofftabletten*

Hallo Stefan 

Warum willst Du die Tabletten ins Wasser geben?
Weil sie da rum liegen? 

Gruß Bebel


----------

